# Win 10: Mikrofon sehr leise trotz Verstärkung - USB-Soundkarte kaufen?



## Polysom (26. Mai 2017)

*Win 10: Mikrofon sehr leise trotz Verstärkung - USB-Soundkarte kaufen?*

Guten Abend,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Mikrofon, das ich schon viele Jahre benutze. Im Grunde läuft es glaube ich darauf hinaus das es ein Problem mit Windows 10 gibt, das dafür sorgt das mein Klinke-Mikrofon jetzt kaum hörbar ist. Theoretisch könnte es aber auch am Mobo liegen, für Leute mit Ahnung und vllt. etwas Zeit habe ich das ganze kurz in der Spoiler-Box zusammengefasst, falls ich auf dem ganz falschen Weg bin.
Meine Hauptfrage ist aber: Wenn ich glaube das es an Windows liegt und Treiberwechsel etc. nichts gebracht hat, wie kann ich dann das Mikro lauter kriegen? Online habe ich öfter von Leuten mit dem gleichen Problem unter Win10 gelesen und da wird manchmal der Kauf einer günstigen, externen USB-Soundkarte empfohlen (Beispiel), könnte das dass Problem lösen?

Gruß und vielen Dank für alle Hilfe



Spoiler



Habe seit etwas mehr als nem halben Jahr einen neuen PC mit einem AsRock Z170 Extreme4-Mainboard (Sockel 1151 u. Realtek ALC 1150 Sound). Habe dann auf dem PC auch gleich Windows 10 installiert. Kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern ob ich davor schonmal an den PC ein Mikro angeschlossen habe, glaube es nicht, auf jeden Fall wollte ich halt nun mein Mikro anschließen und es ist sehr leise selbst wenn man die Aufnahmelautstärke auf 100% u. die Verstärkung auf +30DB stellt. Der Sound ansonsten (2.1 Lautsprecher) ist völlig normal, eher zu laut wenn.

Lösungsversuche
- Aufnahmelautstärke und Verstärkung auf Maximum setzen (sowohl in Windows-Audio-Einstellungen als auch Realtek, aber letztlich wohl gleiche)   -> Aufnahme lauter, aber immer noch sehr leise
- Aufnahmeeffekte (Echo- u. Rauschunterdrückung) abschalten   -> kein Effekt
- ältere Realtek-Treiber installieren (davor andere deinstalliert)   -> kleinere Lautstärkeänderungen, aber keinesfalls normal
- ohne Realtek-Treiber benutzen   -> Mikro funktioniert nicht (bzw. Aufnahme-Programm erkennt kein funktionierendes Mikro)
- verschiedene Aufnahme-Apps probieren   -> kein wesentlicher Unterschied (Skype, Aufnahmeprogramm etc.)
- Mikro in anderen Mikro-Eingang stecken (Front-Panel-Buchsen statt direkt am Mobo)   -> kein Unterschied
- anderes, neues Klinke-Mikro anschließen   -> genauso/ähnlich leise
- Mikro an anderen PC mit Win7   -> Mikro hat normale Lautstärke (= keine Probleme)



EDIT: Also Verstärkung im Titel bezieht sich auf Windows-Softwareverstärkung, kein zwischengeschaltetes Gerät o. Ä..


----------



## JackA (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Win 10: Mikrofon sehr leise trotz Verstärkung - USB-Soundkarte kaufen?*

ich sag nicht mehr mehr dazu als hier, kannst den Vergleich zu vorher und nachher anhören, alles andere wurde oft genug gesagt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yj1-1SRjhWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Polysom (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Win 10: Mikrofon sehr leise trotz Verstärkung - USB-Soundkarte kaufen?*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> ich sag nicht mehr mehr dazu als hier, kannst den Vergleich zu vorher und nachher anhören, alles andere wurde oft genug gesagt :/video]


Habe die Karte bestellt und (endlich) auch bekommen. Mikro ist tatsächlich lauter, aber jetzt läuft aller Sound, also auch Ausgabe, darüber. Kann ich das iwie ändern? (schlecht geschirmtes Kabel + notwendige Soundkarte-Lage -> Störgeräusche; Ausgabe war auch immer super)
Und außerdem kann ich keien Verstärkung mehr zum Mikro schalten um es vllt. noch bissl. lauter zu machen - Ist das normal oder iwie behebbar?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polysom (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Win 10: Mikrofon sehr leise trotz Verstärkung - USB-Soundkarte kaufen?*

Konnte nach Rumprobieren das 1. Problem selber lösen. Man muss einfach nur das Standartausgäbegerät selbst festlegen.
Unter Win10 geht man aus Audiogeräte verwalten (z.B. Startmenü-Suche) -> dort Reiter Wiedergabe -> wichtigster Teil: Richtiges Wiedergabegerät raussuchen (bei mir ist Realtek High Definition Audio das Mobo u. USB Audio Device die USB-Soundkarte) -> Rechtsklick auf gewolltes Gerät: Als Standartgerät auswählen -> sollte hofftl. funktionieren
Das Mikro verstärken kann ich aber immer noch nicht.

Foto des richtigen Menü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Win 10: Mikrofon sehr leise trotz Verstärkung - USB-Soundkarte kaufen?*

Das mit der fehlenden Verstärkung ist normal. Wenn du es noch lauter willst, brauchst du ne externe Verstärkung oder evtl. ein neues Mikrofon.
Die Einstellung findest du im Windows, rechts unten mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Lautsprecher, Wiedergabegeräte und da wählst du dein vorheriges Wiedergabegerät. (ahja, schon gelöst.)


----------

